# does your fish have white fuzz?



## bigvince (Apr 13, 2012)

here is the deal I have had this white fuzz problem before my self I have lost around 6 great fish due to this mysterious illness recently I was able to cure my fish of the illness :greenyay:
I used Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Mela Fix - Freshwater - Water Care - PetSmart and Aquarium Pharmaceuticals PimaFix-4 oz - Freshwater - Water Care - PetSmart

it does make your tank have a sweet smell but with this medicine and a raise in temp and also added salt the problem was gone in 3 days i also had red jeweld cichlid fry in the tank while i was treating it and I noticed no losses it looks like the same amount are still alive if I lost 1 or 2 I havent noticed the possible name of illness is "cotton wool" disease but not for sure 

my tank is a cichlid tank but I dont see how how it wouldnt help all fish its a natural tea for the fish I hope it helps you guys out I rarely use this forum cause i joined a local forum but here is the link if you want to see my thread on how i healed my fish just last week 
does my hap flameback have ich?


----------



## bigvince (Apr 13, 2012)

here is a article i found 

Common Fungal Infections in Aquarium Fish: Causes and Treatment

and another 

Columnaris - Flexibacter columnaris


----------



## bigvince (Apr 13, 2012)

hope this helps some one


----------



## bigvince (Apr 13, 2012)

bump


----------

